# I can unclog it.....pass me a Hammer!



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That look like a nice breakfast.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oops, just noticed, the only thing seperating you from all that shiot is a piece of cardboard. Hilarious.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's alittle trailer I picked up for a $100 bill. Has slight damage from Hurricane katrina/oak tree incident.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

That clay pipe looks like it was put in yesterday. I can't believe how clean it is. What type of building is it?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That look like a nice breakfast.


 I did all that in 3 hours this afternoon. Finished.


ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Oops, just noticed, the only thing seperating you from all that shiot is a piece of cardboard. Hilarious.:laughing:


Exactly but it was tripled up and I work fast. No jump suit either...I went in bareback....Easy pleasy clean as a :whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

liquidplumber said:


> That clay pipe looks like it was put in yesterday. I can't believe how clean it is. What type of building is it?


 It was at a house built in the mid to late 40's


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is that barbie's life preserver in the first pic to the right and just behind the combo


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

smythers1968 said:


> Is that barbie's life preserver in the first pic to the right and just behind the combo


 I didn't even notice till after I put the pics on my computer...I have no idea what that is. I guess the flash picked it up.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Bet that smelt good under there.

Do you use any primer?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Bet that smelt good under there.
> 
> Do you use any primer?


 Smell wasn't too bad since its been cold. I use clear primer,most people dont buy it so i got a deal on it. BIG cans too


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe not a clog, but somebody flushed drugs down the toilet and was trying to retrieve them. 

I've seen that happen a couple of times. Then I get called in to "put the plumbing back". When you ask them who cut their plumbing, they never know what happened to it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I would have, and you should have used ABS.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I would have, and you should have used ABS.


 Abs doesn't meet my high standards of plumbing practice,even in the dump that work was done under.:no:


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice score on the trailer. I love finding them deals


----------

